# Carnival and Circus tents and rides



## lucifer123 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello form Philadelphia
Working on G Scale layout for circus train and need moving rides,tents animals,clowns. Can not find anything on the web
can anyone help me with this problem?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Dept 56, but on the small side. Also playmobil is 1/24 scale.


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

I have a bunch of nicely made G scale circus wagons, maybe a dozen.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

lucifer123 said:


> Hello form Philadelphia
> Working on G Scale layout for circus train and need moving rides,tents animals,clowns. Can not find anything on the web
> can anyone help me with this problem?


That was also a topic a few months ago - Ah, here it is:
Circus Crafts G scale/ 1/2 scale circus wagons

There's a national group called the Circus Model Builders, Inc. and you may find info there.


----------



## lucifer123 (Nov 12, 2021)

Pete Thornton said:


> That was also a topic a few months ago - Ah, here it is:
> Circus Crafts G scale/ 1/2 scale circus wagons
> 
> There's a national group called the Circus Model Builders, Inc. and you may find info there.


Thank You for all your help


----------



## lucifer123 (Nov 12, 2021)

Dan Pierce said:


> Dept 56, but on the small side. Also playmobil is 1/24 scale.


Thank You


----------



## lucifer123 (Nov 12, 2021)

Jpsgarage said:


> I have a bunch of nicely made G scale circus wagons, maybe a dozen.


How much are you asking?


----------



## VilledeGrace (Nov 10, 2021)

Tents should be pretty easy to scratch-build and actually a fun project. Schleich Toy animals are easy to find and are 1:24 I believe. ..and look fantastic.


----------

